# HD 16:9 vs. 4:3 problem with Sony XBR4



## richz (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a 612 hooked up to a Sony XBR4 52" TV. I have the TV set to autodetect the image format. If I set the 612 to 16:9, that works for 4:3 images with my TV set to "normal" and I get a normal looking 4:3 image. If I am watching a 16:9 source, I need to set the 612 to 4:3 #2 to get a 16:9 image by setting the TV to the "full" mode. I am watching in 1080i, or 720P. Also, the image that is shown on my TV is a 16:9 image with correct proportions, but it is only filling 3/4 or so of my screen with bars all around. Does anyone have any idea how I can deal with this? Thanks, Rich


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Try disabling the auto-detect on the Sony.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

richz said:


> I have a 612 hooked up to a Sony XBR4 52" TV. I have the TV set to autodetect the image format. If I set the 612 to 16:9, that works for 4:3 images with my TV set to "normal" and I get a normal looking 4:3 image. If I am watching a 16:9 source, I need to set the 612 to 4:3 #2 to get a 16:9 image by setting the TV to the "full" mode. I am watching in 1080i, or 720P. Also, the image that is shown on my TV is a 16:9 image with correct proportions, but it is only filling 3/4 or so of my screen with bars all around. Does anyone have any idea how I can deal with this? Thanks, Rich


You're never going to get it 100% automated, due to the different ways the signal is sent to Dish from the content providers. Get used to pressing the Format button on your TV remote.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Disable the auto-detect of the image format on the TV.
Tell the receiver the correct aspect ratio of the screen (16x9).
Then, use the asterisk ("*") on the Dish Network remote to pick "Normal" for HDTV channels and whatever you want for SD channels (either "Normal" or "Stretch", usually). This will properly address all cases except "letterboxed content on an SD channel", where you will need to manually use the asterisk on the remote to switch to "Zoom" mode.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a newer Sony, here'e what to do set the XBR picture to "FULL"...set the 612 to 16x9 and use the * button to change aspects


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

LinkNuc said:


> I have a newer Sony, here'e what to do set the XBR picture to "FULL"...set the 612 to 16x9 and use the * button to change aspects


+1 46 XBR4


----------



## ejyoder2733 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a Sony XBR960, and the thing I don't like is that when I have my 722 sending a 16:9 signal, the Sony won't let me use it's Wide Zoom on 4:3 stuff. It's a lot better than the choices built into the 722 for 4:3.


----------

